# Dark spot on belly



## Harleythehog (Aug 18, 2013)

I am probably just over curious but just wondering if other hedgies have a dark spot on their bellies, looks kinda like a bruise? Harley is acting fine, eating, drinking, pooping as usual. Wheels every night, etc. but today while on stretched out on her back I noticed her belly has a darker pigment to it in the centre. Just wondering if that's normal? She's 6 months now and probably her adult features are settling in. I also noticed her feet are a bit darker, not baby pink like when she was younger.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Their organs can look like dark areas sometimes. Some hedgehogs show more than others. Also tumours show up as purplish areas but tumours are usually hard. 

I wouldn't worry about it. It's just an organ.


----------



## Harleythehog (Aug 18, 2013)

Thanks. No it's not hard. When I rub her belly, there's no difference in feel. She doesn't have tons of hair on her belly so her organs are probably just showing more like you said.


----------

